
Streaming service Blab.im shutting down to reinvent itself - nerdy
https://medium.com/@shaanvp/blab-is-dead-long-live-blab-d2f72449ddb8
======
nerdy
Yet another example of the difficult decisions teams make.

It does seem like the gap between shutting down and re-launch will hurt their
user base, who will invariably seek other services. Many streamers had regular
schedules and won't be able to indefinitely wait for the service to return.

And when they return, even with a different format it might address some of
their problems but others will remain. Most livestreams suck because most
people are not media and/or technology experts. A controversial figure
broadcasting? DDOS will still happen. A massive media event using your
platform? It could still lack capacity.

From an outside perspective it looks like this decision will be regrettable
but it'll be interesting to see how everything plays out.

